# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  .:::برنامه ریزی درسی اختصاصی (طبق برنامه قلم چی):::.

## M o h a m m a d

:Y (503): 

 :Y (755): *سلام دوستان* :Y (506): 
*به خاطر درخواستای خیلی از دوستان تصمیم گرفتیم این برنامه ریزی اختصاصی رو براتون بذاریم!!!!

***
یکی از دوستان تصمیم گرفته که برنامه ریزی درسی رو طبق برنامه ی آزمون قلم چی رو براتون آماده کنه(فقطططط قلم چی)
این تایپیک صرفا واسه اینه که بدونیم چند نفر مایل هستن که با این برنامه بیان جلو

اگر کسی مایل هست لدفن در نظر سنجی شرکت کنه

__________________________________________________  __________
               از همین جا از دوستمون هم تشکر میکنم
ضمنا از معرفی دوستمون معذوریم
__________________________________________________  ___________________________

ضمنا باید بگم که اگر تعداد کافی نباشه ممکنه منتفی بشه*

----------


## mohammad74

ما هستیم بزارید لطفا

----------


## masoomeh-n

منم هستمممممم :Y (716):

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*منم هستم ، بذار داداش*

----------


## strider

سلام

من متوجه نشدم، یعنی قراره چی کار انجام بدید؟ یه برنامه ارائه میدید که همه استفاده کنند؟ یا برای هرکس برنامه ریزی مجزا انجام میدید؟ یا.....؟

----------


## No Name

برای اعلام آمادگی فقط کافیه تو نظرسنجی شرکت کنید.

----------


## MJavadD

منم هستم  :Y (716):

----------


## HIDAR MADAD

سلام اگه خدا بخواد منم هستم

----------


## ezio auditore77

هستم

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## ezio auditore77

دوستان بنظرتون اگه قبل از اینکه معلم درس بده تستای اون درسو زد مفیده؟یا بعد تدریس معلم بهتره؟

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## M o h a m m a d

*دوستان
از اعلام آمادگیتون بی نهایت سپاس گزارم
ضمنا برنامه ای که ارائه میشه کلی هست
نه تک تک
ولی سعی میکنن یه جوری باشه که نیازای اکثر بچه ها رو جوابگو باشه
برای اعلام آمادگی هم فقط توی همون نظر سنجی شرکت کنید
با تشکر*

----------


## AmirH03in

كي برنامه رو ميدي؟ :Yahoo (114):

----------


## M o h a m m a d

*دوستان برنامه از آزمون26ام
هست
که مجددا همه ی درسای پایه و پیش ری استارت میشن*

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

هستم ....

----------


## mrk0334

هستم :Y (716):

----------


## نیلگون_M5R

:Y (571): 
بااجازه منم هستم

----------


## ali_s9412

*I'm In Dash* :Y (766):

----------


## Tedy

آقا ما چار پن نفر هم هستیم

----------


## سانیار

سلام من نتونستم برنامه قلم چی رو پیدا کنم یه چندتا سوال دارم :Y (673): 

اولین آزمونش 26 مهر هست؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
این برنامه ریزی به صورت هفتگی تو سایت قرار میگیره؟؟؟؟؟
مطمئن باشیم که تا آخرش پیش میریم؟؟؟
اونایی که از کنکور 92 موندن میتونن با این برنامه پیش برن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## nazi1995_M5R

منم هستم

----------


## maede72

منم هستم :Y (503):  :Y (544):

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

بابا پس چی شد؟؟؟
سال تموم شد که ......

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> سلام من نتونستم برنامه قلم چی رو پیدا کنم یه چندتا سوال دارم
> 
> اولین آزمونش 26 مهر هست؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> این برنامه ریزی به صورت هفتگی تو سایت قرار میگیره؟؟؟؟؟
> مطمئن باشیم که تا آخرش پیش میریم؟؟؟
> اونایی که از کنکور 92 موندن میتونن با این برنامه پیش برن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


بله میتونید چون دیگه طبق برنامه قلم چی تمام کتابا و پایه ها خونده میشه
برنامه رو هم به محضآماده شدن میذاریم
دوستان واسه اینکه تایپیک شلوغ نشه تایپیک بسته میشه تا وقتی که برنامه رو بذارم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## M o h a m m a d

*دوستان برنامه ی آزمون26ام2-3روز قبل ازآزمون15ام گذاشته میشه*

*ضمنا بقیه آزمونا هم همینطور هستن
یعنی2-3روز قبل از تموم شدن آزمون قبلی واسه آزمون بعد برنامه گذاشته میشه***

----------


## M o h a m m a d

*دوستان لدفن منو ببخشین من کاره ای نبودم
فقط اعلام این قضیه با من بود
دوستمون به دلیل مسائلی که داشتن و شرایطی که گذاشتن نمیتونن برنامه ای ارائه بدن
پس کلا منتفی شد
از همه معذرت میخوام*

----------


## No Name

سلام به همه
بابت این حرکت ناتموم از همه تون (به خصوص آراز-محمد- و بچه هایی که اعلام آمادگی کردن) عذرخواهی میکنم.
مقصرش من بودم ولی باور کنید یه سری مسائل باعث شد تا نتونم این برنامه رایگان رو دراختیارتون قرار بدم....
ممنون - موفق باشید

----------

